# diy front loader



## tim1972

I'm planing to build a front end loader on to a modified Murray lawn mower. I had have heard some people use a power steering pump off of gm or Ford. I wonder if this would work ? Since most power steering pumps make at tops 4500 PSI. I plan on using dual action cylinders; so I would think the return line would still be a high pressure where on GM pumps are low pressure.


Also I'm not sure since the bucket only needs to go 5.5 to 6 feet tall If I could use 2 1/2 dia cylinder for this app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Tim! I always love stuff like this. Be sure to beef up those front wheel bearings and axle.


----------



## tim1972

Here is the next rub I want to make it all wheel drive and I'm thinking of using chevy s10 rear differential for the final drive and the drum brakes are going to be used too. I would just use the transaxle for the trans. And once you figure all the gear ratios this could get very interesting. And with that I'm thinking that the 13 horse power engine may not work


----------



## fordn

If you use the dual action cylinders the up and down pressure should be controlled by the valving of the up and down control levers. Also try checking ebay or craigslist for a hydraulic pump... I'm not certain, but a power steering pump may not deliver performance you need for a loader. If it has enough pressure it probly won't have enough flow to fill the cylinders, resulting in a sluggish loader. Good luck and keep on the updates to let us know how it turns out!


----------



## mulerrich

Interesting project. I would be interested in your ideas. I have a Murray garden tractor (gear drive) that i was thinking of adding a front loader to. I have a Ford 601 with a loader, but it is a little large to clean inside the horse barn. A smaller loader would be very handy.


----------



## fordn

I was thinking that if your willing to invest into a project like that maybe a hydro would be best way to go for making all wheel drive? Connecting to hydros and articulating in the middle... google has some cool articulated cub pics under image search for articulated cub cadet. Check that out too.


----------



## tim1972

Fordn 

like your idea to use hydro. I'm not crazy about the articulating in the middle. But thank you for your ideas. I'm not sure how I am going to do this, and it is only in the design stage I can look at everything. I have even considered buying some old cheap 4x4 drive truck or jeep and strip it down and use the engine trans and the axles then just build the tractor using the car frame only because I would need a bigger tractor to start out with (building a home). But once the house is finished I would only need the murray size tractor.


----------



## TonyH

13hp pushing Blazer axles. hmmm. 
I like your Idea of getting an old CJ or Bronco frame and build an open loader.


----------



## randym99

Tim,Your P/Steering pump will have lots of pressure but will likely be lacking the GPM that you need to make the loader move at a reasonable speed.Depending on the bore,stroke,and shaft size in the cyls you use the retracted volume of the pumps tank will likely need to be increased too. You may be better off buying a complete belt driven unit.Pump/tank/valve combo from surplus center or princess auto. If you really wanted to use power steering stuff you have around you can always double the pumps up and plumb them together.Just some thoughts.


----------

